# PX4 Subcompact Mag Stuck on 6th Ammo



## Rottentofu (Jan 3, 2015)

My 13 capacity mag is stuck on the 6th ammo. I can't load anymore after the 6th. Something seems to be stuck. I took it apart and everything looks fine. Anyone encountered this problem?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Rottentofu said:


> My 13 capacity mag is stuck on the 6th ammo.


Is the magazine stuck in the pistol, or you can't load more than 6 rounds in a 13 round magazine? I'm not quite following you? Is it happening with one mag or all mags?


----------



## Rottentofu (Jan 3, 2015)

Can't load more than 6 rounds. Magazine not stuck in pistol. I bought 4 mags, happened to 2 mags.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Rottentofu said:


> Can't load more than 6 rounds. Magazine not stuck in pistol. I bought 4 mags, happened to 2 mags.


The pistol comes with two magazines, so evidently you bought 4 extra's? Do you live in a capacity restricted state? Which magazines can't you load more than 6? The ones that came with the pistol or the 4 extra's you bought? I'd take the mags apart and compare them. Did you buy the mags new or used?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, 9mm magazines, .45 ACP gun?


----------



## Rottentofu (Jan 3, 2015)

Found the problem, please see the attached picture.








The plastic part of the magazine, where the rounds rest on, will get caught on that little notch opening at the middle of the clip from the inside. (Please see the arrow point in the picture)

Anyone know how I can fix this problem?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Rottentofu said:


> Found the problem, please see the attached picture.
> View attachment 783
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the follower. Is it the magazine with the snap-grip extension? If so, I would disassemble the magazine to make sure the snap grip floor plate is seated properly and /or the magazine follower is seated properly in the spring and then reassemble. If that doesn't do the trick I would forego the snap-grip floorplate's and replace it with standard floorplate's. See if that's the issue. .


----------



## Rottentofu (Jan 3, 2015)

I tried disassembling and reassembling, and replaced with standard floorplate, but the mag still gets stuck on the 6th round. Is there any way for me to somehow shave off and smooth out the edge of the follower (that part that gets stuck on the notch opening)?

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You say some of your other magazines don't have this issue? I'd replace the follower from a magazine that works into the mag that doesn't to verify if it's the follower. If so, I'd call Beretta to send me new followers that work if it was me and offer to send back the bad ones, if that's the case. You could probably shave off a little material but it should be working properly and I've learned it's not best to tinker with anything in a self defense pistol that may effect reliability that should be working flawless in the first place..


----------



## Rottentofu (Jan 3, 2015)

denner said:


> You say some of your other magazines don't have this issue? I'd replace the follower from a magazine that works into the mag that doesn't to verify if it's the follower. If so, I'd call Beretta to send me new followers that work if it was me and offer to send back the bad ones, if that's the case. You could probably shave off a little material but it should be working properly and I've learned it's not best to tinker with anything in a self defense pistol that may effect reliability.


Got it. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Rottentofu said:


> Got it. Thanks again for your help!


No problem, it was just a "matter of deduction", my good man.


----------



## Rottentofu (Jan 3, 2015)

denner said:


> No problem, it was just a "matter of deduction", my good man.


Okay, so I tried to replace the 'bad' follower with one that works in a good mag. Same result, stuck on 6th round. Not only that, now when I return the 'good' follower back to its original mag (the working one), it ALSO got stuck on the 6th mag. Now I have 3 mags getting stuck on the 6th round. Lol! Oh boy...

I'm starting to think maybe it's not the follower. Maybe there is something wrong with the spring?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Rottentofu said:


> Okay, so I tried to replace the 'bad' follower with one that works in a good mag. Same result, stuck on 6th round. Not only that, now when I return the 'good' follower back to its original mag (the working one), it ALSO got stuck on the 6th mag. Now I have 3 mags getting stuck on the 6th round. Lol! Oh boy...
> 
> I'm starting to think maybe it's not the follower. Maybe there is something wrong with the spring?


Switch out the springs perhaps. I'd still call Beretta customer service. You may want to try with the magazine loader to get past that 6th round. When these mags are new they are very tight and just may need to be worked a bit.


----------



## Rottentofu (Jan 3, 2015)

denner said:


> Switch out the springs perhaps. I'd still call Beretta customer service. You may want to try with the magazine loader to get past that 6th round. When these mags are new they are very tight and just may need to be worked a bit.


Will do. Thank you.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, if I was certain that the follower, spring and floor plate were assembled properly I'd be getting past that 6th round. Once you get them fully loaded I'd let them sit a day or two for the spring to set and that should do the trick. I believe you just have a case of some very tight new mags that need broke in a bit.


----------



## Rottentofu (Jan 3, 2015)

Just an update (in case others ran into the same issue). 

I called Beretta support and they advised me to file a millimeter off the frontal part of the follower. (According to the rep, this won't void the warranty) I did just that and it works!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad it works, good call.


----------

